

How I ditched the security risks and lived without Java, Reader, and Flash - kurtable
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2030153/how-i-ditched-the-security-risks-and-lived-without-java-reader-and-flash.html

======
dottrap
Or get a Mac. No need to install 3rd party software.

Built in Preview and PDFKit handle PDF needs.

Run Safari with the iPad User Agent string and most websites figure out what
to do without Flash.

Java can still be a stumbling block.

